
Google Home is playing audio ads for Beauty and the Beast - coloneltcb
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/3/16/14948696/google-home-assistant-advertising-beauty-and-the-beast
======
Twisell
I don't get why this haven't made it to the main page.

This device is starting to look like free tv Chanel's in the USA, constantly
interrupted by ads. This is freaky.

